

MIT students figure out how to make delivery-by-drone a reality - sgy
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/22/mit-students-figure-out-how-to-make-delivery-by-drone-a-reality/

======
qwerta
This is just 'low on fuel software, lets land on this safe spot" sort of
software. Somehow I would expect more from MIT.

There is software which allows quadcopter to fly even if one rotor fails:
[http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/new-algorithm-can-
save-a...](http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/new-algorithm-can-save-a-
quadcopter-after-one-motor-prop-failure)

Also it is relatively simple to equip drone with parachute:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D8OB-t3B_c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D8OB-t3B_c)

